# SV Chuckie



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

Had a chuck roast all seasoned up and vac'd  before freezing. Time to send him in for 26 hr bath @139° ( wife's preferred temp).










Pulled, was gonna hit with the searzall but got it ready for a little broil in the 360 to put a little crust on it instead.









Sliced, was very moist and tender.  I got to hit it with more seasoning next time.


----------



## dr k (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice! I couldn't remember who had the gasketed tote from another post till I saw this thread and realized it was you. I picked up this gasketed 20 qt sterilite tote at Menards for $7.00. I couldn't use a hole saw since the top of the inkbird stick circulator is square and has the non removable clamp. There's vents  where the SS meets the plastic so I used a dremel cut off wheel to make a square hole in the lid in the corner. I put a hand towel around the cut out and slid the circulator in to make a gasket so hot water vapor can't get into the vents. I'm going to cold smoke a corned beef brisket flat 5 hours after soaking 24 hours to get some salt out then SV 30hrs @ 150. Great inexpensive idea you have  for a SV vessel.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 6, 2020)

Next time tell wifey that 139 is for savages if you're going to brown afterwards :-)

If she still disagrees, you have a real choice to make. Wifey or roast. 

It's a thinker for sure....

:-P


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks good . 
I have some here that like a higher temp . I go 132 , then when done I heat some beef stock on the stove and put their slices  in to cook a bit more  .


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks awesome. I need to get a tote like that.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good .
> I have some here that like a higher temp . I go 132 , then when done I heat some beef stock on the stove and put their slices  in to cook a bit more  .


That's what I'm going to do next time. Maybe sneak temps down slowly, won't notice as long as no blood on the cutting board.


----------



## JJS (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks delicious, I really need to try one soon. Still new to the SV game


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks great. Chuckie is on my long list of things to try in the SV. Looks like that air fryer did a nice job puting a Crust on it too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2020)

It sure looks good from here!
I do mine at a  lower temp, but we all have our own tastes!
Al


----------



## xray (Jan 7, 2020)

Beautiful looking chucky!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you guys for the likes,


 xray
 ,

 kruizer
 ,

 SmokinAl
 ,

 JJS
 ,

 pc farmer
 ,

 jcam222
 ,

 dr k

S
 S-met


----------

